# Walborn, and Deer Creek.



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

My son and I were doing pretty good before the deep freeze. Lots of Crappie from the lakes, and a few Giant Gills from a farm pond. Ice was sketchy. Spud bars a must!!

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

hey diver how thick is the ice now/


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

thinking about hittin walborn tomm for after noon bite. im right down the road from there.. never iced fished it so ima hit it up. ill be in a gray ice suit. if neones gona be out there stop o n by ~fm~


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

What a gill! That's my ice fishing fantasy! I'm give my left thumb for some of those!! Hybrids?


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Ice was Sketchy last weekend. Im sure its better now. We fished N of German Church. South side still had open water. Yea that's a hybrid Gill 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Eyeballs, Sorry i didnt catch your post sooner. I hit walborn today ice was 5-6". I caught a little of everything but the Crappies were on fire. Doubles!!!








Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone have any luck at deercreek? i have bass fished that and i think it would be a neat lake to ice fish


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

Slow bite at deer creek on Friday, ice was 5" where I was fishing, definitely spud your way out there or go with a buddy.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

hey diver you going out tomm.?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

diver if you plan on going ot today i wouldnt, i was out in the middle of the lake driilled a hole sat down. tthen i herd HEY turned around it was the park boys kicking us off the lake. theres 6 to 7'' out there. he said he didnt feel like doing the paper work. iv been icein for over 20 yeArs and if i didnt feel the ice was good then i go with my gut... so needless to say thats tthe last time i goto stark parks.......its the 3rd time iv had a run in with them for dumb stuff... cant park here, cant be here after 9 cant b on the ice.... i do understand his park his rules, just doing his job


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Stark Parks just recently yook over Deer Creek. Ive met one really nice ranger. The rest kinda seem like they have some gestapos mentality. Might sound harsh, but I've been stoped and questioned. More like drilled, for nothing more than walking into the woods. I live in the neighborhood. Hope they grow out of the crappy attitudes. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

That sucks fish master! Are there any other access points not in the park?


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Yea theres plenty of places to fish where they cant access from their trucks. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Problem is the waters probably stained up, off the main lake. Even if the ice is good, the fishing will be tough. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

